# Obedience Classes?



## xXHorseFreakXx (Jan 14, 2011)

What is usually asked in these? The one I remeber seeing I think they did the nomal walk/trot/canter with backing and counter-canter. Is this correct and is there anything else usually asked?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

They'll ask for trot-halt, canter-halt, halt-canter transitions, reverse at the canter keeping your lead, reverse at the canter changing your lead (flying), in addition to what you mentioned.

I may be forgetting some... it's been a while since I've watched a command class.


----------

